# Genus Eucratoscelus



## burnpile (Feb 14, 2004)

Having searched and not finding an 'appreciation' thread for these, I just had to start one.

Only one of mine felt like being photogenic today


----------



## burnpile (Feb 14, 2004)

Another of the same lil lady:


----------



## burnpile (Feb 14, 2004)

And another


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Feb 14, 2004)

*Very nice pics!*

And a beautiful E. pachypus! She looks like she's just lovin' that meal!


----------



## burnpile (Feb 14, 2004)

last 2







and a close up


----------



## burnpile (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Very nice pics!*



> _Originally posted by phoenixxavierre _
> *And a beautiful E. pachypus! She looks like she's just lovin' that meal!  *


Thanks!  These are my favorite T's by far, and this particular girl is a lovely greenish color


----------



## rob (Feb 14, 2004)

OK, here's mine right after a molt.  It stays hidden in its burrow all of the time.


----------



## burnpile (Feb 14, 2004)

beautiful rob....what size is he/she?
and how defensive?


----------



## No name (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi All,

Let me kick-start this genus thread.
Presenting you Eurcratosclus Pachypus.



















Regards,
nn


----------



## Vanan (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice shots and great spider. I need one to recover from the one I killed when I knew not enough about T's.


----------



## CIRE (Dec 6, 2004)

How about I take a picture of the hole (I think) it's in???


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 27, 2006)

"Guinness"












I have 2 more girls: "Murphy" and "Rasputin"


----------



## cube (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everybody, 
i´am new on this board.
here are some pic of my E. pachypus.













and the mating:






bye
Johannes


----------



## tarcan (Jul 11, 2006)

Here are a few pics

Female & Male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi,

here a one more male:


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 5, 2006)

one more pic.


----------



## T.Raab (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

new pictures:


----------



## markface (Aug 15, 2007)

my Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 15, 2007)

one of my 3 females (Murphy) died unexpectedly. 

at least i've still got my other two "stouts" Guinness and Rasputin:


----------



## Philth (Nov 3, 2007)

*Eucratoscelus pachypus*

On his tippy toes....







Later, Tom


----------



## kitty_b (Nov 3, 2007)

Philth said:


> On his tippy toes....
> 
> http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f345/TomPatterson/PB012003Small.jpg


woo-hoo! looks like a couple people have been breeding these lately. 

here's hoping for lots of babies.


----------



## AlainL (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a pic of one of my E.pachypus.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Nov 4, 2007)

great picture :clap: :clap:


----------



## Grupofix (Dec 12, 2007)

My hairy princess

before molt:
http://g-spiders.cz/pic/eucratoscelus/pachypus_02.jpg
http://g-spiders.cz/pic/eucratoscelus/pachypus_04.jpg

after molt:
http://g-spiders.cz/pic/eucratoscelus/pachypus_00.jpg
http://g-spiders.cz/pic/eucratoscelus/pachypus_01.jpg

On the walk:
http://g-spiders.cz/pic/eucratoscelus/pachypus_03.jpg


----------



## RottweilExpress (Dec 14, 2007)

Anyone know why they have such think and long hair (satae) on the hind legs?

Very nice animals.


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 21, 2008)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski (May 25, 2008)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 28, 2009)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 20, 2009)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## taliban27 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## taliban27 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Apr 5, 2011)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 27, 2011)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of E. constrictus, longiceps and pachypus for comparison? cuz it seems these 3 all look about the same and how do we know there isnt mis-id'd  T's coming in during collections? just wondering.


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 20, 2011)

Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like big legs - *Eurcratosclus Pachypus*, (Stout Leg Baboon)


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (May 25, 2015)

Nobody has posted here for a while. E.pachypus.


----------

